# Remote working in Malaysia



## King Kenny (Mar 20, 2021)

all,

I'm moving to KK in July and looking for advice on whether I'd be able to carry on working for my UK company whilst living here. I'd be on a spouse visa and we will be in KK for at least the next 2 years, and be earning below UK income and social security contribution levels, but above Malaysian tax thresholds.

I am _guessing_ it probably is a nonstarter due to the requirements for my UK company needing to withhold money and pay it to Malaysian Income Tax department but just seeking clarity on that..

I have seen that one can work for less than 60 days and not be liable. If I were (for example) to work one day a week, so 52 days in a calendar year, would that mean I would remain non-resident for tax purposes or is that a bit of a stretch?!

Thanks


----------

